# I can't feel my cervix!



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, you can take it as a given that there's TMI here...

This month I thought I'd give checking my cervical position a try but... I can't seem to feel it. Doesn't matter how far I reach up there, I'm not hitting a barrier. I do have quite small hands, but even so. Is this very weird? Do I have a bizarrely high cervix? Should I talk to my doctor about it?

Yours, slightly embarrassed,

Sue


----------



## Tudor Rose

every women is a diffrenent size hun, plus if you have a small hand, you doctor may advise you against using the cervix position monitoring as you could easily get infection.

have you tried using Ovulation Predictor tests? there cheap from ebay
or monitor your crvical mucus (can be icky)

good luck


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I will be using OPKs for the first time this month and do keep an eye on CM, I just thought it might be interesting, and is a bit weird that I can't reach my cervix when everyone else seems to be able to!


----------



## taylor197878

i wouldnt worry i dont even know where mines is i tryed that whole trying to find it but i coulndt :dohh:

i have came to the dession im just going to try and stop all this checking its makes its more fustrating.

goodluck


----------



## Leesie

Hi Sue

I also couldn't feel my cervix until I realised that it's not a barrier at the top of the vagina at all. The only way I can describe how mine's located is that it's somewhere (depending on where I am in my cycle) in the front wall of the vagina. 

Usually it should be quite easy to find, literally only a few inches into the vagina and will feel like the tip of nose. Around ovulation though it can move higher up, and should feel wetter and softer to the touch. 

In fact for some women, it can become so soft during ovulation that it literally "disappears" into the surrounding tissue!!! So maybe you're in your fertile phase and your cervix is now indistinguishable from the rest of your vagina? 

hope this helps? Personally, I find tracking my cervical position really valuable in determining my ovulation date because I don't produce any EWCM. 

xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thanks Mogwai. There genuinely isn't anything that feels like the tip of a nose or anything different to the vaginal wall, even when squatting and, er, really reaching :oops:

It's unlikely I'm in my fertile phase as I'm on CD6 of a 34-day cycle.

I think perhaps I'm just going to put aside checking my cervix, I'm already measuring BBT, checking CM and going to use OPKs this month (!). I'll mention it to my doctor next time I see her.

I am slightly concerned that having an unusually high cervix means that not as many swimmers will make it through. Hmm.


----------



## Mitsuko

I'm not going to be very helpful but I just wanted to say you're not alone in the "missing cervix" boat. Tried to reach for it yesterday and couldn't find anything. I was reluctant to post about it and i'm very happy you did! Thanks!


----------



## booflebump

I dont think you will have an unusually high cervix - sometimes they can be what is called posterior which means they are high and kind of round the back - I know when I go for a smear I sometimes get asked to rest my bum on my fists so it can be tilted forward for the doctor to be able to see it. This wont affect your chances of conceiving though xxx


----------



## KnitWit

I tried checking this yesterday and had trouble finding mine. I am v near my fertile phase though so perhaps it's too soft to recognize right now. 
I read somewhere that said it is easier to feel if you check regularly throughout your cycle. That way you can feel it changing and recognize it more easily.


----------



## BabyDancer34

Thanks so much for this thread, I'm glad I'm not the only one struggling. Mine too feels as if it's forward I guess this is because in 'most' women the uterus tilts? It's not really like those lovely diagrams in text books :winkwink:


----------



## keelykat

Hi, i'm not ttc or anything (and feel really stupid now) but I was looking for info on the cervix because I honestly hadn't really paid attention to the fact that the cervix can be felt with your fingers. Untill today (how silly am i) and I got all worried thinking why can I feel it? It seemed so low and easy to reach! Little did I know it varies in position etc during my cycle! 

keely.

ps-i got pregnant quickly so didn't get chance to look into things like this.


----------



## brumbar

Even my doc is struggling to find mine..both for hsg and smear...one side is easy to find the other ( bottom part ) is weird .....she had to dig even deeper to get to it... Hope this makes sense.....I never tried searching for it myself....


----------



## kessutripp

I couldn't find mine until I remembered my doc saying something about it being "on side". And it is :) I found it faaaaar at the right side... Poor babies must have a map installed or smthng:D


----------



## emsiee

Sue, the cervix is quite hard to find at first for most people (took me 2 months to figure it out!)

But its the first thing you come too that feels like the tip of your nose or your lips (around O time). Depending on which position you take, one minute you cant feel it, the next you can. The best position ive found is on the loo, reach towards your back, any other position and i do struggle myself.

Use the same finger and the same position everytime, but ive given up myself on this as ive found it whether you have a bowel movement or not can affect it and also at different times of the day, it has a mind of its own. Not the best indicator i dont think as one minute its down, the next its right up there on the same day....crazy!!


----------



## nicholatmn

I tried feeling mine this morning and it was pretty difficult. I have long "piano" fingers and normally can touch. I couldn't find it today through, so I pushed more towards to rear and found it. I notice that it likes to move all over the place.
Don't know if that helps, but I just thought I'd throw that in.

Oh, and my doctor says it's safe if you do it in the shower (near the end so your body is more relaxed) and with short nails. Guess it's just opinions of certain doctors.


----------



## DragonMummy

Can't feel mine either hun. Short stubby fingers I guess. I am only just over 5foot so I can't imagine my birth canal is massively long either... (now have a mental image of me having a vagina like a colon, all long and wrapped up inside me pmsl!!!)


----------



## emsiee

dragonmummy said:


> can't feel mine either hun. Short stubby fingers i guess. I am only just over 5foot so i can't imagine my birth canal is massively long either... (now have a mental image of me having a vagina like a colon, all long and wrapped up inside me pmsl!!!)


lmao!!


----------



## tinytoes1904

ok ladies

you may find this as mucho mucho TMI, but this student midwife did this study to help women understand cervical changes...

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/

Using a spectulum and a flashlight, and her boyfriend to do it for her, she has taken a photo of her cervix from day 1 to day 31 every single day. The site has been raved about by lots of women, over 400 leaving positive feedback and can be found as a link on alot of fertility websites. I thought id be grossed out but it is really insightful. Have a wee look!

D xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Her boyfriend must be the envy of all his mates.... Not only does she let him take pictures of her lala, but she lets him post them on the internet!!!


----------



## tinytoes1904

DragonMummy said:


> Her boyfriend must be the envy of all his mates.... Not only does she let him take pictures of her lala, but she lets him post them on the internet!!!

LMAO :haha: i didnt even think about that lol. Although I think it was her idea lol. Did u look :haha:


----------



## EmmaM2

hey Sue, i tried for a month and it took me nearly the whole month to locate the bugger. I have teeny hands, but so is the rest of me so i thought it would be ok. I finally found it and it was right over to one side and quite near the back, could still only just touch it. I stopped becuase i don't think it adds that much (for me) and it started to give me cramps rooting around up there. I wouldn't bother too much if you are charting and checking everything else.


----------



## Odd Socks

DragonMummy said:


> Her boyfriend must be the envy of all his mates.... Not only does she let him take pictures of her lala, but she lets him post them on the internet!!!

dragonmummy, you're awesome!
xx


----------



## Odd Socks

i _think_ i've found mine. i can feel something up there anyway! lol. i can only feel it sitting on the loo & reaching though.
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

thanks Oddsocks!


Izz - I had a look and truly it's fascinating (although I do wish I hadn't looked so soon after eating lol!!!) I am tempted to show my DH to educate him (he seems to be under the impression that we can have sex any day and I could get pregnant...) in what a woman's cycle actually is all about!!!


----------



## BumpyCake

I check mine while in the bathroom as well. Sometimes, I can barely feel it so I ummm, give a little push and it comes down a bit further.


----------



## BabyDancer34

Wow that's pretty interesting - haven't seen life from that angle before!!!


----------

